# Eating healthy with plenty of cardio and still only top abs show ???



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You all know ive been trying to get my abs to show for a long time now, id say about 2 years now. There has been a noticable difference on me dropping

Bodyfat but still only top abs show. When i tense i get 4 abs  My belly is as flat as can be, im currently 162lbs and roughly 11% bf, surely that must be enough for them to show more. I eat healthy, i work very hard, i do deads and squats, i do cardio 3-5 times a week, this includes morning cardio too.

Ive run out of ideas now. Im even gonna learn how to skip at home for that extra calorie loss. Any help would be appreciated, but it will be hard cause ive tried for yonks. I honestly think its down to genetics, when i see people with abs, their abs look thick and my bodyfat looks lower than theirs. I dont have thick abs.

Ps. I work on abs and plenty on the core too.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

You seem to have covered everything I would love to come on here and rip the sh1t out of ya......but I won't becoz I know how hard you have been trying genetics will play a part rob and bf should be between 8/12 I think for abs to show maybe you have to get that a little lower for yours to show.

Donyou hit your abs hard when training I mean do they kill at the end of it????

Do you train your obliques too????


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

What do you do for your abs directly, we all say you can do a million crunches and not see your abs while there is fat over them, but you do have to strengthen the abs, also water is also a factor you might be carrying water in the adipose, I don't care about my abs in winter, I still have them! I think if you tried a keto diet for a few weeks, keeping your water high and your salt low, you then will see those abs......


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

MAYBE you need to thicken the abs. My abs are not very thick and appear very shallow, i dont really get abs till 6 weeks out from a show, but my christmass tree is in now at 10 weeks out


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. For my abs, i dont really do endless crunches, my abs are there, just some fat covering them so i dont do tons of crunches.

I do various different ab and core exercises

Hanging leg raises

Cable crunches

Torso twist

Planks

Balancing on exercise ball

Knee raises

Lying leg raises

Abdominal machine

Weighted crunches

My core is pretty strong in my opinion. I do train my obliques franki, *i can see my abs and they are small and deep.

How do i thicken the abs ? Deads and squats ??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you weigh too much...

150lbs mate..

keep telling you thats all it can be..

show us how much youre actually pinching?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I know cal, but i cant seem to drop anymore weight. My calipers say half inch pinch.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmm fair do`s matey..

thats not what i thought you`d say..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

What did you think i was gonna say cal ?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've read your journal on here and know nobody can question how hard you're working for this. I used to have to cut weight for Judo comps quite alot when in my twenties and my body was always stubborn in losing the last few pounds to show the abs. I had people helping me prepare and was always advised to do intense interval training, it realy did work for me. I think I posted on another thread about this but doing 3x 10 mins of 15 second on 15 second off sprints on a treadmill is great for stripping bodyfat. Looking at your latest pic I'd guess your only about 5 lb's away from a real change.

Another thing I had a problem with when cutting is cutting carbs too much never worked for me, my body just seemed to hold onto fat when I cut carbs too low for some reason. I still had oats in the morning, brown rice in 2 meals during the day and lots of brocolli, cauliflower & sweet potatoe. Not massive amounts of carbs but seemed to make a difference. I've also seen intervies with bodybuilders who also keep carbs at a reasnable level while getting ready to compete.

Some people are just lucky when it comes to 6 pack I always had to work for it looks like you're the same.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

There's an american ''beach body'' routine called P90X. There's an abs video on it called Ab Ripper X. It is a killer workout solely for the abs. Its only 15 mins not including warmup/cool down, but it is amazing and kills after you've done it.

Something worth checking out


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Starting from tomorrow morning at 6:45 im go swimming 4 x week for 30 mins along with skipping. But i think i might SKIP the sweat suit for a while


----------

